# Beginner fish for a child...



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

My son wants a goldfish, but after reading these forums, that's not a good plan for our house.

I've a two gallon bowl, with cycled water, that my betta will be vacating when he moves into a 5 gal. tank.

Is there a good fish for that bowl? Kiddo really wants "his" own fish and I'm not sure what to get.

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Another betta would be the only option or some shrimps and snails.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I was afraid that would be the answer.

Hey, what about little frogs? My friend had two little frogs that were in this itty bitty container-looked kinda cruel-but my 2 gal bowl would be huge compared to those conditions.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

You can keep 2 frogs in a 2 gallon bowl (1 gallon per frog). They need their own little dwarf frog food. Make sure to get an african dwarf frog and not an african clawed frog. They also need a SECURE top because they will escape and die. Good luck!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The frogs don't live that way for long... most people simply end up with dead frogs when they begin to grow. I believe you're referring to the African Dwarf Frogs http://www.wetwebmedia.com/Amphibians/Hymenochirus_curtipesAQ.jpg 
and even though they are dwarf, they still average almost 3 inches full grown, need a tropical setting (76 - 80 degrees), and a covered tank (yes, they will climb out if they can find a way). 
The dwarf frogs are also very sensitive to water quality & stress. The best place for them is in an aquarium with peaceful fish (you could put a frog into the 5 gallon with the betta if there's a heater and decorations).
I agree with what was already listed... about the only thing suitable for a bowl is a betta and/or a snail.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Think about picking up an Apple Snail (Pomacea Bridgesii), they get pretty large, but one will do fine in a 2 Gallon.They move pretty quick, they float on a lung full of air. You also get to see them syphon their air when they go up to the waterline. Very nice indeed.

http://www.applesnail.net/content/photographs/pomacea_brid_walking.jpg

Good luck.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Apple snail it is!

Thanks so much. My son saw the picture and loved it. He's only 5 and wanted a goldfish because the character Franklin had gotten one. But one of Franklin's friends is Snail, so kiddo is happy with the change of plans.

Woo hoo!

I'm so glad I found this forum.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

You could also get 3-4 ghost shrimp. They are very amusing. I'm sure your kid would love them and at my local petsmart they are only 46 cents each.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Something to think about, thanks!

What do you feed ghost shrimp?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

They are scavengers and eat just about anything. Any type of fish food. Mine clean up the leftover fish food in my betta tank. They cant always be kept with bettas though some bettas will kill them. Mine doesn't seem to mind them though.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I would opt for a mystery snail instead of an apple snail. Apple snails grow really fast, and in a 2 gallon tank, they will leave enough of their own waste to make the water conditions unbearable. When snails die, especially large snails, the stink is the most awful thing you'll ever know. A mystery snail has the same habits but instead of the size of a soft ball you're talking about the size of a golf ball. Huge difference, same experience from both snails.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

SST said:


> wanted a goldfish because the character Franklin had gotten one. But one of Franklin's friends is Snail, so kiddo is happy with the change of plans.


lol i just had to say thats so cute.


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

In my 20 gallon tank my 3 year old daughter loves "Lulu" the Mystery snail. It's her favorite animal in the tank. She's always looking for Lulu.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw some mystery snails at the LFS today. Some of 'em really got around! The African Dwarf Frogs were cute, too. I didn't see any ghost shrimp, LOL, though I didn't ask either.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Honestly you can keep a couple of african dwarf frogs in your tank as long as the water is between 68 and 84 degrees. I have 2 of them and they are a hit with my nephiews. They are funny little critters. Although you would have to find a way to cover the bowl with something so they couldn't escape.
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/mypets/dwarfs.html
http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id19.html
http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id13.html


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2007)

I would suggest 1 or 2 Japanese Trapdoor Snails. They stay fairly small,(compared to an apple snail.) They give live birth, which means you won't be overrun with eggs. Mine mostly had 1 offspring per birth, (though she did once have triplets.) And they are ok with cooler water.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, Stacey. I'll look into them. This bowl won't be heated, so something that can live in cooler temps is good.

More research to do! I love doing research.


----------

